
Build a QR code scanning app with 26 lines of JSON - gliechtenstein
https://medium.com/@gliechtenstein/build-a-qrcode-barcode-scanning-app-with-26-lines-of-json-b83453d39197
======
Shoothe
If this article impressed you check out Shape Detection API that can scan
barcodes, QR codes etc. in less than 26 lines and works in Chrome for Android
without any external apps: [https://wicg.github.io/shape-detection-
api/#barcode-detectio...](https://wicg.github.io/shape-detection-api/#barcode-
detection)

